
Who Are The 15 Percent Of Adults Who Don't Use The Internet? - anandg
http://marketingland.com/who-are-the-15-percent-of-adults-who-dont-use-the-internet-59964
======
skidoo
I think that poll is incredibly biased and wishful thinking. I have been
through too many neighborhoods around the country where people had neither the
means or interest to do anything whatsoever online. I know several public
schools in my region where the only computers are in the offices. We who exist
online with our bread and butter dependent online, want desperately to see it
as the world, but in all honesty it is not even remotely pertinent of the
majority.

